# Looking for a Good traditional M.A. School in the Baton Rouge, La. area



## donnie3wolves (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello, my name is Donnie and new to this sight so hello to all. I am 52 years old and looking to get back into Martial arts. My extent of MA training was in the Navy where my chief petty officer was a Hapkidoist from Korea who taught a few of the guys a few things. When I got out of the Navy I became a deputy sheriff and again learn from one guy who studied Kung fu locally and another who studied Hapkido locally. What Im looking for is a traditional Martial art, rich in history and philosophy and is well balanced with good technices that will not only promote good physical and mental health but good self defense as well. As I said Im from the Baton Rouge area and the schools I have narrowed it down to are the White Crane Studio in Baton Rouge, La. run by sifu Lou Illar. www.whitecranestudio.com , The ZHUANGS TAICHI & KUNGFU ACADEMY run by Master Yajun Thomas Zhuang also in Baton Rouge, La. www.taichiperson.com and Kimms Institute of Self Defense (Hanmudo) ran by Dr, He young Kimm www.hanmudo.com . About Dr. Kimm I grew up in Baton Rouge,La. and he has been a main stay in the Baton Rouge area for decades, along with Lou Illar of the white crane Studio. I know some of their students and I have met and talked with both men briefly and find them very honorable men and very knowledgeable of their respected arts. I am very much considering, Dr Kimms School as my place of study, as I am with Sifu Illars, White Crane Studio as well. I just need to figure out which is right for me; this is why we do research lol.  The Tai Chi Kung-fu acadamy is fairly new in the Baton Rouge Area but the sifu there Master Yajun Thomas Zhuang seems to be well respected and very accomplished in Tai-Chi and Shaolin Kung fu or Wushu again don't know the difference between Kung Fu Vs. Wushu. For example, Sifu Lou Illar teaches Tibetian White Crane Kung fu and Master Yajun "Thomas" Zhuang teaches Tai chi and Shaolin Wushu can someone please tell me the difference between the two. Research seems to have failed here LOL, kung fu means hard work, Wushu means Martial Art, but Wushu is a sport or demonstration sport as I have read. Where defensive skills, power, history, philosophy is missing from Wushu, and kung fu develops these skills. So when you see a school who promotes Shaolin Kung fu or Shaolin Wushu which one is a Martial art and which is a sport, see my dilemma lol. When it comes to Chinese MA styles you need a GPS to navigate through them all. Not to mention it gets even more confusing when the styles have the same name, but from different regions lol, like Shaolin White Crane vs. Tibetan White Crane vs. Fujian White Crane, Northern White Crane etc...The Chinese Martial arts have intrigued me for years and maybe thats the catch they don't really miss lead you they just keep you researching. As for Hanmudo It seems like a very comprehensive and very technique balanced MA that incorporates philosophy, history, spiritual well being and probably more Ki exercise's than your normal MA and maybe very close to the Kung fu concept but, who am I to say thats why Im here lol to get more answers. There is an old saying "There are no answers just the search". Well at 52 my search has really just begun, I believe it's never too late for anything. So I guess I will now ask the experts in the matter which school above will better suit my needs as well as their deferences. Integrity, honor and knowledge of the instructors listed are paramount so any info you have on any of these instructors would be deeply appreciated as well. I must say as I started looking into Kung fu it got very confusing to say the least Wushu vs. Kung fu, Northern vs. Southern Chi vs. Qi Qong some styles have more hand strikes some more kicks some more joint locks, grappling and  throws and the list goes on and on. All Im looking for is a well balanced Traditional Martial Art that will incorporate all these things, as well as a rich history, Philosophy, and promote good mental and physical and spiritual health Let me stress this again Im 52 years old Im not looking to take a MA and get a quick fix or belt, sash etc..Im looking to Study in depth, a Martial art not a sport. So this is why Im here to ask the experts on their opinion and valued knowledge. I am looking forward to hearing from you all and becoming a lifelong member in good standing. Thank you for your valuable time and May God Bless You all.


----------

